# Seeking credit card services



## bosstown (Jan 19, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a credit card service with low rates and no hidden fees for a small business. We accept credit cards but the rates are ridiculous.


----------



## stone hawk (Aug 14, 2008)

I use Crescent Processing Co. 1 800-618-4428. I have a really good rate.


----------



## bosstown (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks. We'll check them out.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

PayPal .. we have a PayPal account and a PayPal debit card and for every purchase we make with the debit card we get cash back.

You can send invoices and people that don't have PayPal can use credit cards/debit cards. 

They also have a PayPal virtual terminal https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_vt_hub-outside

I think there is a monthly fee.. but if you use your debit card you can get that cash back


----------



## bosstown (Jan 19, 2008)

The $30.00 monthly fee turned us off!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes, but if you use the debit card for all your purchases you get money back.. its a dollar for every hundred you spend. Its free money really.. does your bank give you cash back? 

so 12,000$ you get $120 a month back so you paid off your monthly bill.


----------



## shth (Jul 9, 2010)

great advice!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

This is what I use...your needs may differ. Good luck and let us know what you found!


Merchant Account - Intuit Merchant Service for Quicken


----------



## mediapress (May 9, 2010)

Try CCBILL


----------



## animarket (Jul 8, 2010)

bosstown said:


> Can anyone recommend a credit card service with low rates and no hidden fees for a small business. We accept credit cards but the rates are ridiculous.


The cheapest we found (and still use) is:

United Bank Card 
www.unitedbankcard.com
My contact there is Glen Gill, Sr. Retention Mgr. 1-800-963-6928 x452

Our gateway is Authorize.net


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

all cc processors are scammers. the least slimy are:
Sam's Club (First Data)
Costco
Global Processing. 

after your first year you can negotiate a lower price by getting a competing offer from another processor. 

also, buy you cc machine rather than lease it.


----------



## ZenPrinter (Jul 10, 2010)

bosstown said:


> Can anyone recommend a credit card service with low rates and no hidden fees for a small business. We accept credit cards but the rates are ridiculous.


A lot of people I know in business run everything through quickbooks and have Intuit handle transactions. That way everything is in one place at tax time, or better yet ALL the time.


----------



## Jsaladin (May 23, 2010)

I use United Bank Card as well. Cant go wrong with having no minimum and no yearly renewal fee. Plus our batch fees as olny 20 cents. The only fee I pay is $7.00 statement fee and my $3.75 PCI to protect my transactions.


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

Gun pal 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------

